# Skip Bayless rips into Chris Webber



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Skip Bayless being Skip Bayless negative piece on Webber..*



> Allen Iverson did exactly what he told Chris Webber he was going to do.
> 
> Late in Saturday's game, he shot his second free throw just long enough that it caromed squarely off the back iron. The ball bounded beyond the two Sacramento Kings with the inside position and fell perfectly within reach of a now-former King. Out flashed one of Webber's tantalizingly long arms. Suddenly, improbably, the newest Philadelphia 76er had the ball and an open path to slam it home just before the buzzer. The basket would force overtime.
> 
> ...


LINK

Just Skip being Skip, I actually read this whole piece and I'm not surprised with a word he said. I just felt I should share it with you guys if you were interested. Ever since Skip became exposed on ESPN on it's Sunday Sportscenter (Old School/New School with Stephen A. Smith) Skip has made it his job to voice an overly negative opinion. Maybe he was this way all along, I have no clue.

I usually don't pay him any mind, but since this was on the NBA front page I clicked the link and read it.


----------



## Bristow (Feb 26, 2005)

can i get a farg Skip Bayless??



> No Will, No Way for C-Webb
> 
> Allen Iverson did exactly what he told Chris Webber he was going to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't even worry about Skip. He lost a lot of credibility here in Dallas when he falsely reported that Troy Aikman was gay.

The only reason I watch 1st and 10 is for Woody.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

I always thought Webber was not aggressive enough at times, but this article is pretty harsh. I mean, first game for a new team, ball in your hand .. even though they are pros, Webber would of been pretty nervous


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Skip is a baby...

He is my least favorite out of all the TV personalities....


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have no respect for Skip's articles. Most, if not all of Skip's articles are ripping someone. Does he ever have akind word for anyone?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Skip f'n Bayless. He was horrible in Chicago. He tried to be the yin to Mariotti's yang in the Chicago papers. Ugly ugly ugly

Surprised he's getting so much face time on ESPN these days


----------



## Bristow (Feb 26, 2005)

I have been an Webber fan my whole life, and an Eagles fan, so i find it easy to make this comparison.....there has been some criticism towards McNabb for him hesitating to scrambling because he doesn't wanna be known as a running QB. I have sort of seen the same thing from Webber....he doesn't really wanna be the powerful slam it home every chance he gets type of guy in the middle. Which i think he is good at. He has said several times over the past few years he wants to be known for more of a Moses Malone Foward, who has the complete game. Which at times you can't argue with. I mean the guy hit a game winning three pointer earlier this season for the Kings.....but sometimes i do miss the feared man in the paint that was Chris Webber with the Fab 5


----------

